# American Schools



## KentyMac (Jun 16, 2011)

I recently returned from a visit of Abu Dhabi regarding a position there. They've offered me the job and I'm looking into possible American schools to enroll my 11 year old (6th grade). While there, a few people told me to try for the American Community School as they had not heard very good things about the American International School. I understand there may be waiting lists at both so I plan on applying to both, but I wondered if anyone had any experience with them, either personal or via friends? I've also read that the GEMS American school is opening a new facility but know even less about them except that is only goes through 7th grade.

Thank you!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

New schools Abu Dhabi 

This site may be of help. 

Will send you a pm concerning a site you may be able to find a bit more personal info from mothers.


----------



## KentyMac (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## la luna (Nov 5, 2011)

Any advice for good school in Sharjah is welcome.It is not important for me if the curriculum is UK,American or Indian, just to be perfect for my kid(12 years old )...Thanks


----------

